# Decision Time, Mac or Windows....Connecting to office the snag



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello to all who have given me input already...

I started a new thread to discuss the issue of using a Mac to connect to a Windows based system that they use at the office. We would really like to switch to a Mac, but, we are running into a snag. We took our daughter's MacBook to tech support to see if they could connect to our office where we work. We had tried ourselves and not been able to. They couldn't either. They told us that we could connect thru a client server Cirux, if the office uses them. If not, we can load windows on the mac and use Parallels or Fusion something?, Someone on another thread suggested people have had problems with Parallels and I see a post on the forum with someone having problems with it. I see another post with someone trying to use XP on a Mac and pulling their hair out. Someone else suggested BootCamp *sigh*

We called tech support at work, they said flat out, 'We do not support mac'. They used to use Cirux in 2001 or there abouts, but they don't any more. He suggested that what we needed was the most recent javascript and I should download the mac version and try it. Try it? Plus, I said to him, we have been using a dell up until now with a 5yr old javascript on it and it works fine, why do I need the newest version? Well...something about you can run the old one on a windows based, but a mac has to have the most current. ?? They had no other suggestions. When we talked to the Apple tech, he made a point of explaining to me that they don't support windows. Well that is a fine kettle of fish!

So, loading windows xp onto a mac, then another piece of software to access the office, then having no support possible from either the office or Apple if we get into problems, it just doesn't make sense for us to put ourselves in that position. Then if we are going to have lots of headaches, and I have to start putting virus protection on the mac which I was switching to a mac to avoid, what would be the point of that? Plus, if in the end, if I was really not liking the way it worked out, there I would be with an expensive mac and needing to come up with some other way to get onto the office computer which I access regularly.

I am very disappointed. Trying to come up with some sort of other option. I have even considered using an old windows machine to get onto the office computer system and getting the apple anyway. But, we are not computer literate enough to troubleshoot the old computer, which is 5yrs old and out of warranty, and I doubt I could expect to get more than 6 months to a year more life out of it, anyway.

So, I am trying to resign myself to looking at windows based systems again, but thought I would just throw it out there on this forum one more time. 

Thanks for all your help...

adam


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds like the IT people don't have much of a clue, 2001 information is what,... pre OS X, prior five versions of OS X! They would not be supporting a Mac, they would be supporting a Windows machine (from their perspective). As a matter of fact, if you boot into Windows from Boot Camp, there should not be any difference with Windows machines hooking to the network. Likewise with the comment about having the latest Javascript.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

BTW, you might want to check MacFixit. They provide the latest updates on problem solving for all areas of Mac Systems and applications.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

BTW, here is a helpful site corporate use of Macs that deals with Macs using Windows in a Windows environment, specifically related to OS X 10.5 (Leopard).


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Rich,

Thanks for those two links. I just spent some time looking around that corporate use of Macs site. Stupid question I know, but not sure what I should be reading about. Some posts were about seeing a windows machine on a home network...others talked about file sharing and some about mounting a Win server. I am assuming I am trying to mount a Win Server, but just wanted to be sure. I am not actually trying to share files am I, since I just need to connect to the computer system at work and use their applications. Is that right? Is there any more info I could ask for from the tech department at work that would help? The name of the server, or anything?

Thanks again...


----------



## matthew0155 (Jan 14, 2008)

to me it sounds like you are going to try and run programs and stuff off the office network, and you cannot run windows programs off of mac.. Mabye im wrong..


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

> and you cannot run windows programs off of mac.. Mabye im wrong..


When you boot into Boot Camp and launch Windows it runs native Windows programs; you can connect as a Windows computer to the network server.

Technically, a Mac OS X computer should be able to connect to the server as well.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Rich, do you mean without the Boot Camp? Do you have to load a Mac with Win XP or Vista to run the Boot Camp?

adam


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Boot Camp is an OS X application and a way to run Windows on a Mac. There are other ways to run Windows on a Mac besides Boot Camp, like using Fusion or Parallels which run both applications at the same time.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Get VM Fusion for the Mac and it will run better than Boot Camp. XP or Vista inside a VMFusion environment is just unbelievable. I think I will always buy MAC's from this point forward.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, but from the standpoint of the network server, it should not matter whether the person runs Windows in Boot Camp, Parallels, VMFusion, or other program, it will still appear as a Windows computer, not a Mac computer.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Ummmmm, I thoguht that was a given.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jmwills said:


> Get VM Fusion for the Mac and it will run better than Boot Camp. XP or Vista inside a VMFusion environment is just unbelievable. I think I will always buy MAC's from this point forward.


Boot Camp is much faster than Fusion. You're only running one OS instead of two.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

2-11

So, if I understand this correctly, I am trying to connect to a Windows based server. Once connected, I will be using windows programs on their network. To do this I have have a windows operating system on my mac, is that right? Plus I need either the VM Fusion, the Parallels or the Boot Camp to run the XP/Vista on the Mac?

If I have to add XP and VM Fusion to my Mac, can I assume that I will also need the same virus protection and spyware software on the Mac, once I have the XP? Since we reach the office server through a portal using IE, I guess I would have to still use that too and wouldn't be able to use Safari to connect either?

I normally would want to use the Mac with the Mac operating system most of the time and only use the windows part of it when I use the computer to work from home. 

So JMWills...you have a Mac with VMFusion installed, with XP installed. Do you have the virus protection or firewall used in conjunction with those two programs? Did you install it yourself, did you have to troubleshoot it when installing and have you had any further problems that needed troubleshooting? How long have you been working with this arrangement and have you had any viruses etc turn up on your machine? Can I assume you have the technical know how to troubleshoot yourself?

ferrijal....do you mean I would not have to have the windows operating system with boot camp?


Thanks


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I have NOD32 runningon the XP machine and One Care Live on the Vista machine. I ahve seen more errors with Boot Camp and since leopard only uses about 512 mb of RAM natively, the other 2 gigs I have is dedicated to the VM machine.
I still say VM machines are faster. Hit the start button and I am on the VM desktop within 25 seconds.

Very few people run an AV program on their MACs and I put it on the XP and Vista machines out of habit. I really think I oculd get by wihout an AV cleint on the Windows machines.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Boot Camp is already part of Leopard, so you don't have to purchase that. Fusion and Parallels are commercial products (~$80 US) and would have to be loaded.

While virus will not affect the Mac OS, it would still be wise to have AV for the Windows side.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jmwills said:


> I have NOD32 runningon the XP machine and One Care Live on the Vista machine. I ahve seen more errors with Boot Camp and since leopard only uses about 512 mb of RAM natively, the other 2 gigs I have is dedicated to the VM machine.
> I still say VM machines are faster. Hit the start button and I am on the VM desktop within 25 seconds.
> 
> Very few people run an AV program on their MACs and I put it on the XP and Vista machines out of habit. I really think I oculd get by wihout an AV cleint on the Windows machines.


You don't measure performance by number of errors. Boot Camp is inherently faster, since it uses all of the computer's resources. It is also has an advantage over virtualization because you can run any Windows OS on it.

http://www.macrumors.com/2007/12/19/boot-camp-vs-parallels-vs-vmware-benchmarks/
http://alankeister.wordpress.com/20...performance-parallels-vs-vmware-vs-boot-camp/


----------

